# Casting question



## The100road (Sep 24, 2017)

Can this be stabilized and cast into a hybrid blank? The black part look and feel like burnt from a fire. But the tree really doesn't look burnt. It was rotting from the inside out and this wood was closest to the inside. 

I have a bunch of this maple hoping it won't go to waste as it has pretty good spalt. 

@rocky1


----------



## The100road (Sep 24, 2017)

Came from this big maple

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 24, 2017)

Long as it isn't really punky, yeah it's salvageable. I'd stabilize then cast it in a clear resin without pearl and show the black off. 

Worst case scenario you'll get a layer of surface bubbles on the wood, which can look interesting too. 

These stoppers were cast without the benefit of pressure pot, with pot, the bubbles are greatly reduced if not eliminated altogether in such casts. Have a bottle opener and corkscrew that go with this pair of stoppers, all of them looked like this. I wasn't necessarily happy with the bubbles in there, but everyone else that doesn't know they weren't intentional, think they're just cool as hell, and want to know how I did it.

And, if you stare at them long enough... They're right, they are cool as hell, and I want to know how I did it too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## The100road (Sep 24, 2017)

Cool. I'll give it a shot and see what happens. I have a MFRB about 3/4 of the way full with pot call and game call blanks for casting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 24, 2017)

Stabilize first, bake off on a rack without wrapping in foil so any excess drains off. Depending on how the voids are, I might be tempted to try clear silmar 41, warm it up so it's more runny to get into place, cut the catalyst back a bit to give you more working time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The100road (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks Colin, I'm eventually gonna try to sweet talk Rocky into trying this for me with all of his free time he has.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The100road (Sep 25, 2017)

But yeah. Lots and lots of voids. Runny sounds like it would be a good idea.


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 25, 2017)

OH... I see how you are! 

Box it up and send it, and start trying to figure out how to glue the slate in the backs of those transparent pot calls and make then purty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks Rocky! I think just a nice even bead of glue for the slate would still look good. Not sure about glass though. Transparent on transparent might be to messy.


----------



## Frank A (Oct 24, 2017)

stuff looks like it will be awesome once its stabilized.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

